# Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??



## Vespabesitzer (28. März 2009)

Hallo 

Ich war gerade im Pflanzenfachgeschäft, dort hat eine nette Dame kostenlos mit einem hochwertigem Wassertestset mir
die Werte für ph Nitrit und KH bestimmt. (mit mehrfachem Tröpfchentest)

Bisher habe ich ja auch noch wenige Pflanzen drinnen, und keine Fische
(Hinweis, beim Bau wurde ca. 250kg Trass-Zement IM Teich verwendet).

Die Werte waren heute wie folgt:

pH: 8,6
Nitrit: 0,3mg
KH=3,08

=> laut Ihrer Aussage, wäre das Wasser sehr Grenzwertig, schon für Pflanzen, ganz von Fischen zu schweigen,..

Keine Ahnung wo das Nitrit herkommt ??! 

Ich wollte eigentlich im Mai 10 kleine Fische einsetzen, bis dahin sind die Pflanzen auch schon entwas angewachsen.

Den KH Wert könnte ich wohl mit 1,5kg "Zauberpulver" in den richtigen "Pfufferbereich" kriegen,..

aber pH und Nitrit ?!  (ich will auch keine "Säure" reinkippen  ) 

hmmm..  was tun,...
abwarten und T-Trinken,..   Chemie ?? oder Wasserwechsel = ca. 14.000 Liter,..

danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## Testpilot (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte´schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hmm ich dachte bis 1mg ist alles ok?
PH zwischen 3-10

Ups vergiss es, bin gerade Kopfmäßgi bei Aquarienwerten unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte´schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Ui Ui Ui

PH 3-10 ??? Dann würde sich aber kein Frosch mehr im Teich einfinden 

Ich denke ein paar kleine Wasserwechsel sollten genügen um die Werte in den  grünen Bereich zu bekommen. So schlimm sind sie nun auch wieder nicht. 
Aber Nitrit ist schon komisch


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte´schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Servus Micha



> abwarten und T-Trinken,.. Chemie ?? oder Wasserwechsel = ca. 14.000 Liter,..



Bitte auf keinen Fall CHEMIE

Uwe hat ja dazu schon alles gesagt


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte´schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

mit einer einfachen "Chemie" meinte ich z.B. so nen Teich Pflegeprodukt, nur für den 
KH wert, ...  ist dann irgend ein "natürliches" Calsium / Karbonpulver,...

Laut Frau S*ll bräuchte ich ca. 1,5kg bei 15.000 Liter,..
hilft aber nicht bei Nitrit...

danke mfG


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte´schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Alles Klar, Micha


----------



## jochen (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte´schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hallo,



Testpilot schrieb:


> Hmm ich dachte bis 1mg ist alles ok?
> PH zwischen 3-10
> 
> Ups vergiss es, bin gerade Kopfmäßgi bei Aquarienwerten unterwegs gewesen.



Der war gut oder meindest du den Satz im Ernst...

natürlich gibt es Fische in der Aquaristik, die es gerne sauer (pH 3) haben, jedoch wie schon von dir angedeutet sollte man dann schon ein wenig Erfahrung haben um solche Fische zu halten. 

Ein pH um zehn na ja...:shock

und wenn du der Auffassung bist 1,0 mg/ltr Nitrit wären für Fische iO, solltest du vielleicht nochmal darüber nachlesen.

Will hier nicht den Besserwisser spielen, nur solche Antworten in einem Teichforum zu geben, können mehr als irreführen.

Nichts für Ungut, mir geht es nur um die Fische.

@ Micha,

was hast du denn für Ausgangswerte in deinem Teich?  Ich meine damit die Werte die du zu Befüllen hast.

Wenn die einen niedrigeren pH und eine höhere KH haben wäre ein Wasserwechsel in kleinen Schritten meiner Meinung nach im Vorteil.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte´schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*



jochen schrieb:


> was hast du denn für Ausgangswerte in deinem Teich?  Ich meine damit die Werte die du zu Befüllen hast.
> 
> Wenn die einen niedrigeren pH und eine höhere KH haben wäre ein Wasserwechsel in kleinen Schritten meiner Meinung nach im Vorteil.



Hallo Jochen, 

ich habe das Wasser erst im Oktober 2008 mit "normalem" Leitungswasser befüllt.
Ich habe 3 Wochen danach nur mal mit Teststreifen geguckt,.. und da war auch >PH8 (andere Werte habe ich nicht)

Habe ich aber aufgrund meines Trasszement damals als "normal" angesehen und gehofft, dass 5 Monate danach sich alles eingespielt hat.

hmm.. werde mir überlegen ca. im Mai 50% leerlaufen zu lassen, dann mache ich auch noch ein paar "Sand/Pflanzen/Ufermatten"-Arbeiten
von daher nicht ganz so schlimm wegen dem "schönem" Wasser...

@wegen Testpilot,.. jeder kann sich mal vertun ,..nicht so schlimm, 

ich muss mal die Grenzwerte für Nitrit genauer suchen,..

danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Servus Micha



> ich muss mal die Grenzwerte für Nitrit genauer suchen,..


Bitte sehr


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hallo Helmut,  danke 

habe ich zwar in früherem Forum-Studieren schoneinmal aufgemacht,.. aber ist ja immer "bequem" wenn ein erfahrener User
den richtigen Link gerade zur Hand hat. 

Ich habe dennoch ein wenig "gesurft" ,.. da  ich eigentlich totaler "Anit-Chemiker,...
der Aquatest hat ja den Nitrit Wert getest..

hmm,.. in dem Link seht immer was von NO3 und NO2,..
was ist jetzt genau Nitrit?    NO2=Nitrat,  NO3=Nitrit ?? NH2/NH3?

und aus Nitrit wird irgendwann Nitrat ?? und Nitrit ist mit kleineren Werten schon giftiger als Nitrat ?? oder umgekehrt....
mensch  ich mach wohl besser einen "DAU-Wasserwechsel"

==> ich wollte ja auch noch meine Filter-Baktis reinkippen wenn Wasser >10grad, aber die spare ich mir wohl besser auf, bis das Wasser besser ist...

mfG. Micha


----------



## Digicat (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Servus Micha

Jetzt hast mich aber kalt erwischt 

Ich kann dir gute Links einfügen, aber bei der Wasserchemie habe ich Null-Ahnung 

Nur soviel, was sich meine grauen Zellen gemerkt haben


			
				 Micha schrieb:
			
		

> NO2=Nitrat, NO3=Nitrit


Richtig 


> und aus Nitrit wird irgendwann Nitrat ?? und Nitrit ist mit kleineren Werten schon giftiger als Nitrat


ebenfalls Richtig 

Falls ich jetzt einen Blödsinn geschrieben habe, Bitte um Nachsicht und um Richtigstellung


----------



## jochen (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hi Micha,

zunächst mal wegen dem Beitrag von Testpilot...

Ich habe doch persönlich überhaupt nichts gegen Testpilot, wieso denn auch? Ich kenne ihn doch gar nicht.
Ich wollte einfach nur korrigieren, um zu vermeiden das irgendein  User der den Beitrag liest, seine Fische dann bedenkenlos in einem Wert von 1,0 mg/ltr. Nitrit schwimmen lässt.

Das endet dann eben tödlich für die Fische.

Mir geht es um nichts anderes in Foren um zu helfen oder zu fragen, hier wurde eben ein gravierender Fehler geschrieben, und ich habe darauf hingewiesen, nichts anderes.

Helmut hat ja alles schon richtig beantwortet...

Nitrit ist schon in allerkleinsten Mengen giftig für Fische, ab 0,5 mg/ltr kann es schon zu Vergiftungen führen.
Dagegen ist Nitrat weitaus ungiftiger, hier ist sogar im deutschen Leitungswasser 50mg/ltr erlaubt.

Tja und wie wird Nitrit zu Nitrat...

ich versuche es mal sehr einfach zu erklären.

Die Stickstoffe die in das Wasser gelangen werden von Bakterien zuerst in Ammonium/Ammoniak umgewandelt, hier wiederum ist das Ammonium weitaus ungiftiger. Ammoniak allerdings kann sehr schnell tödlich wirken.
Ammoniak entsteht allerdings nur bei höheren pH Werten als 7.

Das Ammonium/Ammoniak wird jedoch bei einem funktionierenden Filter bzw. Teich sehr schnell durch nitrifizierende Bakterien in Nitrit umgewandelt. Diese Bakterien heißen Nitrosomonas. 

Dann kommt wohl die wichtigste Stufe im so oft beschriebenen "Gleichgewicht" im Teich bzw. Filter.

Da das entstehende Nitrit hochgifig ist, müssen nun wieder andere Bakterien am besten sofort das Nitrit in das ungiftigere Nitrat umwandeln, diese Bakterien heißen Nitrobacter.

Schaffen diese Bakterien es nicht das Nitrit in Nitrat umzuwandeln, (zB, bei Überbesatz von Fischen im Teich, oder wenn der Teich noch nicht "eingefahren ist) gibt es einen Nitritstau (auch oft als Peak bezeichnet), der schnell ansteigt und sehr oft zu schlimmen Störungen/Erkrankungen und dann eben zum Tod der Fische führt.

Wenn der Filter allerdings gut funktioniert, wird eben das Nitrit sofort zu Nitrat umgewandelt.

Nitrat bekommt man dann durch Wasserwechsel aus dem Teich, oder eben durch starkzehrende Pflanzen. 

Hoffe ein wenig geholfen zu haben..., für Samstag Abend reichts denke ich mal...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Wow  Klasse Beitrag Jochen. Sollte man mal irgendwo verankern.

Noch ein Wort zum Nitrit: Nitrit sorgt für eine unzureichende Sauerstoffversorgung der Fische. Auch wenn die Kiemen genug Sauerstoff aufnehmen, hemmt ein zu hoher Nitritwert den "Transport" im Fisch selber.
Die Folge ist ein indirektes ersticken. Leider muss der von Jochen angesprochene Nitritpeak nicht sofort ein Krankheitsbild hervorrufen, erst Wochen später können die Folgen Sichtbar werden.

Als Richtwerte kann man annehmen:
- 0 -0,3 mg Unbedenklich
- 0,3 - 0,5 mg Zeit zum handeln
- 0,5 - 0,8 mg Kritisch
- > 0,8 mg Langzeitschäden sind zu erwarten

Bei einem zu hohen Nitritwert ist es am besten, laufend kleinere Teilwasserwechsel vorzunehmen.


----------



## schrope (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hallo Micha,

tja, ich hatte das gleiche Problem, nur hab ich normalen Zement benutzt und mein pH war bei ca. 9,5.

Habe mir große Sorgen gemacht wegen dem Wasser da ich ja schon meine Fische drinnen hatte, also hab ich aus Unüberlegtheit gleich mal mit Salzsäure dagegengesteuert.
Was ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht wusste war das ich damit den pH nur für kurze Zeit stabilisiere und das ich die KH damit noch weiter __ senke.
Also hat diese Aktion rein gar nichts genutzt, womöglich hat es den Fischen mehr geschadet und ich glaube fast das es einen meiner Fische so sehr geschadet hat das er diesen Winter nicht überlebt hat, kann aber auch einen anderen Grund gehabt haben....

Als das Eis nach dem Winter dann weg war hab ich wieder gemessen und der pH war noch immer bei ca. 9. 
Dann habe ich ca. 1/3 des Wassers mit einem harten Wasser (KH ~9) aus unserem Brunnen ersetzt und siehe da seit dem ist mein Wasser bei pH 7,2  und KH 4, nun seit ca. 1 Monat.

Also Micha, mach mal einen Wasserwechsel und schau dann wie es das nächste Monat über bleibt. Ich glaube nach dem WW ist es gut! 

MfG,
Peter


----------



## mitch (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

hallo, 

zum nitrit: 
nitrit blockiert das sauerstoffbindevermögen des hämoglobin (roter blutfarbstoff)

der suerstoff transport zu den zellen kommt zum erliegen ==> das lebewesen erstickt.

einen durch nitrit getöteten fisch könnte man dann auch als pökelfisch bezeichnen 


zum zement / ph wert:
das problem hatte ich auch am anfang, wasserwechsel hilft


----------



## Eugen (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hallo Micha,

es ist zwar früher Sonntag morgen, aber ich will mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Ein pH-Wert von 8,6 ist sooo aussergewöhnlich nicht.
In meinem reinen Pflanzenteich messe ich Werte zw. 8,0 und 8,5.
Ist von der chemischen Warte auch normal,wegen der Dissoziationskonstanten der Kohlensäure.
Eine KH von 3 ist auch kein Weltuntergang.
Unser Wasser aus der Leitung hat von Haus aus nicht mehr.

Und den Nitritwert würde ich erst mal anzweifeln.
Woher soll das Nitrit kommen ?  Aus dem natürlich vorkommenden Nitrat sicherlich nicht.

Keine Panik, mach einen Wasserwechsel und messe in ein paar Wochen nochmal, wenn du Pech hast sind die Werte ( bis auf Nitrit ) nicht viel anders.
Oder es regnet noch mehr, dann sinkt der pH zwecks saurem Regen vll. auf knapp unter 8. Die KH wird sich dadurch allerdings nicht groß ändern.

Als "grenzwertig" würde ich es aber trotzdem nicht bezeichnen, auch wenn die "Koi-Nasen" das anders sehen werden.


----------



## chromis (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hi,


> was ist jetzt genau Nitrit? NO2=Nitrat, NO3=Nitrit ??


umgekehrt

Ich hab irgendwie den Verdacht, du hast mit üblichen Mehrfachteststreifen gemessen. Dann würde ich auch mal alle Werte stark anzweifeln und Messung  mit Tropftest empfehlen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Wau   was sich alles zwischen Zeitumstellung und nachgucken wieder alles getan hat...
Danke an allen für die "fruchtbaren" Beiträge,..!! 

@Chromis,.. dochdoch, es war schon ein Tröpchentest,.. die "Werbe"Dame von der Firma S*ll hat sich richtig schön Zeit für mich
genommen und mir jeden Schritt erklärt und vorher schon angekündigt, was jeweils der Farbsprung bedeutet.

-> derzeit habe ich als Nitriterzeuger halt nur den Beton (Zement) und ein wenig (aber eher nicht) die Düngerkügelchen,.. von den NG Pflanzen in Verdacht. (habe ca. 10 Tüten verarbeitet)

Wasserwechsel: ja werde ich machen,.. (finde es nur erstaunlich, wenn man überlegt, wie es in den letzten Wochen schon geregnet hat,.. plus Eis und Schnee) ... 

-> die Dame hat mir auch erläutert, dass z.B. die Erhöhung von 8,4pH zu 8,5pH halt nicht das doppelte ist, sondern quadratisch eingeht,..
kopfkratz jau, da war doch was in der Schule ),..

na, auf jedenfall hat Sie den Wert von 8,2 als für mich optimal benannt.
Um den PH Wert mache ich mir auch derzeit nicht soviele Sorgen,.. (durch meinen Zement und Kalk hatte ich letztes Jahr schon damit gerechnet).

@schrope, jau deine Beiträge wollte ich nochmal durchlesen, da ich das mit der "Salzsäure" noch im Kopf gespeichert hatte 

Ich werde den Nitritwert im Auge behalten und bei größer 0,2mG/l keine Tierchen in den Teich setzen,.. 

@Jochen,.. jau,.. prima erklärt, (also muss ich mir "Nitrobacter" Bakterien kaufen   )
PS: am Rande,.. ich habe ja auch original O*se Filterbakties gekauft,.. keine Ahnung was da aber drinnen ist...

=> werde im April also,.. mind. 50% vom Wasser tauschen,.. will ja noch was an der -1m Stufe arbeiten,..


DANKE! soweit an Alle für´s mitdenken, lesen und beschreiben,...

mfG. Micha


----------



## jochen (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hi Micha,



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> (also muss ich mir "Nitrobacter" Bakterien kaufen   )




neh, brauchst du nicht...

die entwickeln sich ganz alleine, so etwas wird in der "Teichumgangssprache" als Einlaufen des Systems (Teich/Filter) bezeichnet.

Vor dem Einlaufen sollte man nur keine Fische einsetzen.


----------



## Redlisch (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hi Micha,

prüfe erst einmal dein Leitungswasserwerte und kauf die einen Tröpchentest !

Nur mal zum Vergleich, bei mir:

Leitungswasser: GH 19, KH 13, PH 7,5, CO2 12 mg/l, No2 <0,3, No3 12,5-25

Teichwasser nach dem Winter (14.03): GH 7, KH 5, PH 7,5, CO2 5, NO2 < 0,3, NO3 0


Axel


----------



## Annett (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hallo Micha.

Ich tipp ja bei dem Nitritwert doch so ein bissle auf den Dünger als Verursacher...

Kann mich noch erinnern, was so ein paar zerbröselte Düngekegel für "Ärger" machen können.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17203
Möchtest Du ein paar Fadenalgen zur Nährstoffbeseitigung? 

@Jochen
Wie ist die Sache eigentlich "damals" ausgegangen? Ein Update wäre für den einen oder anderen sicherlich interessant.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Ich habe auch noch etwas weiter gelesen und auch noch ein paar ältere Hinweise gefunden,...
teilweise von den gleichen "Mitspielern",..  
(wo der Thread mal genauer angefangen hat, habe ich jetzt nicht genau entdeckt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1075 )


Wassertest / Tröpchentest:

 JA!  will so ein Testkoffer haben  -> da gibt es auch wieder 1001 Möglichkeiten,..

Gibt es da einen für alles,.. oder soll man besser einen Koffer für z.B. die Standardmessung ph, Nitrit und KH kaufen, (habe da einen Guten für 39Euro gefunden)

und noch einen zweite für z.B. Ammonium und anderes ??
Ich will hier auch keine Werbung anstossen,.. würde mich aber über Hinweise freuen,..

JBL etc. kennt man ja, aber dann gibt es ja immer noch x-Möglichkeiten,..

danke, mfG. Micha (falls keine Preise und Set-Namen hier gewünscht sind, bitte per PM)


----------



## Annett (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hi Micha.

Hier nur kurz das Ursprungsthema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=14618#post14618

Ansonsten würde ich JBL empfehlen. Wichtig sind m.M.n. vor allem Nitrit, Ammonium/ Ammoniak, pH und vielleicht noch die Kh - wegen dem Puffervermögen. 
Wie gesagt, dass sind die allerwichtigsten. Dazu kannst Du dann noch Nitrat, Phosphat etc. pp. kaufen. Je nach Geschmack, Interesse, (vermeintlichen) Teichproblemen und Geldbeutel. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Sets die Firmen/Händler anbieten. Schau auf jeden Fall auf das MHD oder lass die Chargennummer darauf kontrollieren.
Wenn Du sie hast, möglichst kühl und dunkel lagern. Das gilt ja auch für die weniger genauen Teststreifen (meine liegen im Kühlschrank).


----------



## Redlisch (29. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserwerte schlecht: Abwarten, Chemie oder Wasserwechsel??*

Hi Micha,

ich habe von Tetra einen Karton gekauft (nennt sich glaube ich Laborette), dazu kann man noch einzeltests kaufen (NO3 z.B.).

Alle Werte welche ich unter erwähnt habe messe ich damit.

Axel


----------

